# urgent-difference between digicamera and handycam



## viruses (Oct 14, 2007)

hey guys next week i am travelling to UK i want to buy a camera.which is the best deal to go i have the digit issue but it makes very little sense to me.
can one capture video using a camera or can one capture photos using a camrecorder?

whay should i go for???????


----------



## dd_wingrider (Oct 14, 2007)

yes u can capture both photos and video with a camcorder as well as digi cam,
digi cams are easy to handle n compact, so u can easily in pocket and go aroun whereas camcorders are bit bulky.
So my advice will be good digi cam which has a capibility to record hd videos as well, my friend recently bought it(sony). Its awesome


----------



## viruses (Oct 14, 2007)

please give me further information as i would be leaving to uk soon and want to buy one tomorrow.price,model,place.etc


----------



## dd_wingrider (Oct 14, 2007)

model no is dsctT20, it is 8.2mpx and he bought it online from indiatimes shopping for 13k which included a 2gb card and carrying case


----------



## viruses (Oct 14, 2007)

thanks a lot.love you friend

keep coming up with more guys so that i get the right and best deal


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 14, 2007)

Camcoder has da kind of sensor suited for videos. Its low on resolution nd low on still image quality nd the features offered for still may be too low. Even a 5MP avg quality cud outperform a high end camcoder in case of still images.

But camcoders are superb in case of videos. The video procesing of da sensor is much faster nd focusing is much better. But  a digicam can't have such quality for videos.
If u want a camcoder, get a Sony HD Camcoder. Itll cost u a min of 40k
If u want a digicam, then get Canon A 710IS.
Its a 7.1MP cam with 6x optical zoom. It has got optical image stabllization nd superb picture quality. Do a search nd read da reviews of it to find its true potential.


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Oct 15, 2007)

> If u want a camcoder, get a Sony HD Camcoder.



Any reason, why only Sony?


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 15, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Camcoder has da kind of sensor suited for videos. Its low on resolution nd low on still image quality nd the features offered for still may be too low. Even a 5MP avg quality cud outperform a high end camcoder in case of still images.
> 
> But camcoders are superb in case of videos. The video procesing of da sensor is much faster nd focusing is much better. But  a digicam can't have such quality for videos.
> If u want a camcoder, get a Sony HD Camcoder. Itll cost u a min of 40k
> ...


Yup true for  Cannon PS710IS ...its very good for still shots but for videos is hopeless


----------



## cpyder (Oct 28, 2007)

Digital Camera.. unless you have a cute newborn, of whom you wanna record every moment. Check this link for more .. 

*anditworkedforme.com/blog/?p=10


----------

